

Microsoft exec admits new reality: Market share no longer 90% – it’s 14% - sheltgor
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/microsoft-exec-admits-new-reality-market-share-longer-90-14/

======
sheltgor
This personally gives me another good impression on MSFT since Nadella took
the helm. Took them long enough to come around to it, but this sort of
mentality could do them well.

